# CPT 62267 vs 20225



## cswift (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello all. I do facility coding and have been presented with my first 'disc aspiration'. The CPT book states to not use 62267 in conjunction with 20225. I have included the report below. Does anyone have any additional documentation as to why the 2 should not be charged together? The IR Radiologist is surely going to jump down my throat if I tell him that both are no separately reportable. I would just like to have my facts in order before approaching the doc and techs. Thanks in advance for any info!


HISTORY: 75-year-old [/B]diabetic male with chronic low back pain. Recent
MRI raised concern for vertebral osteomyelitis and discitis at the
L4-L5 levels. Patient is referred now for biopsy and aspiration.[/I]
Intravenous conscious sedation was utilized for today's procedure with
continuous nursing and physician monitoring for approximately one
hour.

After obtaining informed consent, patient's lower back was sterilely
prepped and draped. Local anesthetic was applied and using direct
biplane fluoroscopic guidance, an 18-gauge needle was advanced into
the L4-L5 disc space. Aggressive manual aspiration was performed and
material was removed and sent for multiple laboratory studies.

A large-core biopsy of the L4 vertebral body was then obtained. A left
posterolateral transpedicular approach was utilized to hammer an
11-gauge core biopsy needle into the L4 vertebral body. Large-core
biopsy was removed and also sent to laboratory for multiple studies.
Hemostasis was obtained and patient left radiology in stable
condition.

IMPRESSION: Uncomplicated large-core biopsy of the L4 vertebral body
and 18-gauge aspiration of material from the L4-L5 disc space
performed with good technical results.[/B]


----------



## dpeoples (Oct 15, 2009)

cswift said:


> Hello all. I do facility coding and have been presented with my first 'disc aspiration'. The CPT book states to not use 62267 in conjunction with 20225. I have included the report below. Does anyone have any additional documentation as to why the 2 should not be charged together? The IR Radiologist is surely going to jump down my throat if I tell him that both are no separately reportable. I would just like to have my facts in order before approaching the doc and techs. Thanks in advance for any info!
> 
> 
> HISTORY: 75-year-old [/B]diabetic male with chronic low back pain. Recent
> ...




This is a very interesting case, I would like to see some others answer as well.
Here goes my answer..

62267 "Percutaneous aspiration within the nucleas pulposus ...is a new code and per Correct Coding Initiative includes the biopsy code 20225 so they should not be billed together.

However, when they are two separate procedures (as they are in this report IMO), the CCI allows for a modifier to be used. 

I would code as such: 
62267
20225-59

and I would be prepared to send documentation to support the codes to the payor. Good luck.

HTH


----------



## cswift (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks so much for your response! I did check the CCI edits after I submitted my initial question here and saw that the modifier would be permitted. I will make sure the documentation is gathered and ready for submission as I'm sure it will be requested. Again, thank you for the input and any others that might have some insight as well!

Thanks much!
Candy


----------

